# Showed a clean pair of heels to a 350Z this am.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lights at bottom of M32. Pulled alongside new 04 350z. Lights changed - as i am in a company car, I had dialled in 6k rpm, turned off ESP and just side stepped clutch with zero mechanical sympathy :twisted: Boy it launched hard. The Nissan spun it all away (and he was trying). I suspect he just didn't anticipate such an aggressive launch. :lol:

By the end of first gear I was half a dozen lengths ahead; by the end of second he was closing. Baulked by traffic he then followed me to the same turn off. It's after 9pm and quiet and we have a green light into a roundabout with a tightening second gear turn off of it (exit one) with two lanes, and we are both going that way. He gets in outside lane and I floor it, letting the Michelins and Torsen do their stuff. I reckon he has his traction control off (don't know if it is fitted?) as he suddenly starts fish-tailing just behind my offside rear. That means he has to back off, and I am gone again.

We are now on a 50 mph carriagway with 2 queues 300yds ahead. To his credit, he does not bother smoking past me only to have to stand on the anchors, and we both ease off side by side slowing down. He smiles. I grin. Inside he's cursing quattro.

Can't say that it sounded nice as he never actually got ahead. I don't doubt for one second the Nissan is quicker. Period. But not this morning on those roads in those conditions.

Audi I thank you. :-* now about those steering wheel hi fi controls....

0-60 times? Pah. Company cars launch harder. :wink: [/i]


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice.

You seem to like that A4. Do you think the 330d would have put the power down better than the Z and got away?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> Nice.
> 
> You seem to like that A4. Do you think the 330d would have put the power down better than the Z and got away?


No way with balding rear tyres and too much torque going thru them in the wet conditions. :wink: The tractor would have just surprised and frustrated the 350z in the 60-100mph space. With a long open road the Nissan would be gone. It's just you don't get many long and open roads, and in mixed give and take conditions, the tractors instant torque pays dividends over an n/a engine, if there isn't room to extend the revs through all the gears.

I have grown to appreciate the finesse of a well-sort rwd chassis though and one does need to think with ones right foot more, rather than just plant it.

I do like the A4 for the reasons already stated, but it is not a patch on the 330D as a driving package. Except this am playing traffic light hooligans and punting it through wet roundabouts. :wink:

ps I just like cars


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> I have grown to appreciate the finesse of a well-sort rwd chassis though and one does need to think with ones right foot more, rather than just plant it.


I agree, although it's a difficult thing to get used to after having been able to throw the TTR round almost any corner without really thinking about it

Had a bit of sideways fun in the 330 round a roundabout last night in the wet with the DSC off but it's still always in the back of my head in day to day driving that the beemer is RWD and could bite me in the arse if I push it too hard

hey ho 

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I have grown to appreciate the finesse of a well-sort rwd chassis though and one does need to think with ones right foot more, rather than just plant it.
> ...


Did you know James that if you press the DSC once (and the light comes on) it will still intervene if the car gets too wayward, but will allow wheelspin in a straight line? It will still let that rear get to nearly 90 degrees swing as I found out in the snow a couple fof weeks back. 8) You can completely deactivate DSC by holding in button for a few secs, at which time a second red dash light illuminates. Apologies if you did know this - just ignore me.

BTW whilst I am spouting 3 series praises; synchromesh on reverse gear. Just how good is that for those rapid 3 pointers?


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

And the guy who runs the A4 must be thrilled that you are looking after it so responsibly :wink: :wink:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

IanWest said:


> And the guy who runs the A4 must be thrilled that you are looking after it so responsibly :wink: :wink:


My thoughts exactly, although I didn't want to say anything. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

IanWest said:


> And the guy who runs the A4 must be thrilled that you are looking after it so responsibly :wink: :wink:


Not really, he's doing exactly the same with mine...they are just cars :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Did you know James that if you press the DSC once (and the light comes on) it will still intervene if the car gets too wayward, but will allow wheelspin in a straight line? It will still let that rear get to nearly 90 degrees swing as I found out in the snow a couple fof weeks back. 8) You can completely deactivate DSC by holding in button for a few secs, at which time a second red dash light illuminates. Apologies if you did know this - just ignore me.
> 
> BTW whilst I am spouting 3 series praises; synchromesh on reverse gear. Just how good is that for those rapid 3 pointers?


i didn't know that!! i'm off to find a roundabout now cos it's just started raining!! cheers for the info mate 

Thanks

James


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

fun thread Gary - that's what sports cars are about!

In the week I was coming up to a dual carriageway roundabout and noticed an SLK AMG(3 something Kompressor) indicating right- he obviously missed his turn off and was doing a 360 round the roundabout.......he hooned it off the roundabout....
caught him up down the next stretch and then we came to the next roundabout. I pulled up behind hime (busy roundabout) and assuming he knew he was beat with the ease i'd caught him - I wasn;t expecting him to smoke away from the roundabout so after 100 meters he was miles ahead. 
Anyway, engaged warp speed factor 9 and it was a priceless moment when I went past him. 
He wouldn't back down though ansd wanted some more at the next RB. Which I gace back, in style after opening up a good 10 car lengths changing into 4th gear I backed off and watched him go racing by.

Not big, but fun though :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds rather like a Zed owner with a) a barely run in (if at all) motor and b) no idea how to wring its neck properly........ 

Can't just nail the pedal as with a quattro car - it needs to be squeezed properly, or it WILL try and lay some rubber down!!

Ditto the fishtailing - a progressive acceleration technique will ensure a FAST getaway, even on wet bends, but dumping the whole 280bhp down at once will make it swish around a bit....

Its also fair to say they put SHITE tyres on as standard. Personally can't wait to have worn them down enough to put something decent on. Utter coincidence, but its the same rubber that was delivered on my 2001TTR (Bridgestone RE040) and those tyres were bloody lousy on the TT as well!!

Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> fun thread Gary - that's what sports cars are about!
> 
> In the week I was coming up to a dual carriageway roundabout and noticed an SLK AMG(3 something Kompressor) indicating right- he obviously missed his turn off and was doing a 360 round the roundabout.......he hooned it off the roundabout....
> caught him up down the next stretch and then we came to the next roundabout. I pulled up behind hime (busy roundabout) and assuming he knew he was beat with the ease i'd caught him - I wasn;t expecting him to smoke away from the roundabout so after 100 meters he was miles ahead.
> ...


It's harmless (as long as the red mist stays away) and sometimes makes all the shag, hassle, expense and drudgery of motoring in UK today, that little more bearable. 

If it was a V6 Kompressor SLK, they are seriously quick. 0-100 in 10ish secs with 360 hp and supercharged torque to match. I'd say in a straight line, once off the mark and rolling, Evo quick - maybe (I said maybe :wink: ) even faster in the upper speed reaches where the torque pays dividnds for cleaving though the air.

The main thing I find is to keep one's dignity in tact, and know ehen to back off. :-*

How many miles have you covered now Stu? Just wondering how the tyre consumption is looking.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Sounds rather like a Zed owner with a) a barely run in (if at all) motor and b) no idea how to wring its neck properly........
> 
> Can't just nail the pedal as with a quattro car - it needs to be squeezed properly, or it WILL try and lay some rubber down!!
> 
> ...


Hi Tim,

He was trying - but not hard enough and soon enough, and that was worth 100hp my way. And I just don't think he expected me to spit out first gear so fast. Like I said it was wet so quattro is pretty much going to beat any rwd machine off the line. Cold wet tyres etc.

Isn't it a drag having to wait for OEM tyres to go off, so you can have your brand of choice? I thought the Re040s were quite a soft, sticky and therfore grippy tyre? I managed to completely burn out my rear Dunlop 9000s (hard and cold and crap, but last forever) in the snow 2 weeks ago. There is sod all grip in them now and the back end waggles a lot, so I just came back from Quik Fit.

"New rears for the BM please, and a set of fronts. 255/35/18s and 225/40/18s. Michelin PS2s please."

"Sorry sir we only have Dunlop 9000s. They are very good and deliver highest mileage of all the performance brands"

"That's because they are as hard as a dog's 'ead. And deliver about as much grip."

So I am still slipping around and now must get on the phone to find a supplier with the tyres I want. 

I am however still enjoying the thought process of RWD performance car driving in the wet. As you imply, you do have to 'keep your eye in' and that is quite satisfying. Although the Play Station 'point it and mash it' 4wd thang is still a buzz. But they can bite too (eh Stu? :wink: )

I reckon the tractor whilst not the fastest, might be one of the quickest and can make a pretty good account of itself. It'll certainly use the least fuel. :-*

PS Does the Z actually have switchable ESP/DSC/traction control?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I always found the RE040s to be crap.... Soft they might be, but I always found them a little "glassy" in comparison to (say) a Michelin Pilot 2 or Goodyear F1. I'm hoping to get F1 or Toyos fitted to the Zed.....

My next mod will almost certainly be the Nismo exhaust. Can't stretch to a full dual pipe system, but the NISMO one offers a GREAT noise whilst retaining a more "stock" sound at "normal" throttle positions......

Zed was serviced on Wednesday in Ipswich. Transformation is amazing, with much crisper response and a meatier sound. It just gets better and better.

Tyres were around 6.5mm front and 5mm rear (9.5k miles) so still a couple of k left, but the trade off is actually finding a reasonable price.... Fronts and rears are different sizes, and the sizes themselves are a little unusual (I think) meaning people being quoted roughly Â£150 or Â£170 per corner, versus almost Â£100 for the TT tyres 

Yes, the Zed has switchable ESP/Traction system. I often drive with it off, but am ultracareful..... 

You wanna see what it is capable of? I have an mpg of someone putting it through its paces on a coned circuit (a la Project Gotham). Just the right amount of drift to look, sound and feel cool - yet still be entirely on the nail and controllable. I'll see if I can dig out the clip, the guy who hosted it has taken it offline.....


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

garyc said:


> Lights at bottom of M32. Pulled alongside new 04 350z. Lights changed - as i am in a company car, I had dialled in 6k rpm, turned off ESP and just side stepped clutch with zero mechanical sympathy :twisted: Boy it launched hard. The Nissan spun it all away (and he was trying). I suspect he just didn't anticipate such an aggressive launch. :lol:
> 
> By the end of first gear I was half a dozen lengths ahead; by the end of second he was closing. Baulked by traffic he then followed me to the same turn off. It's after 9pm and quiet and we have a green light into a roundabout with a tightening second gear turn off of it (exit one) with two lanes, and we are both going that way. He gets in outside lane and I floor it, letting the Michelins and Torsen do their stuff. I reckon he has his traction control off (don't know if it is fitted?) as he suddenly starts fish-tailing just behind my offside rear. That means he has to back off, and I am gone again.
> 
> ...


Gary, you've made my morning. You're so funny. :lol:

Alchemist.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?


When's that then?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dunno yet... best get some dates organised!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As long as it's after Easter as otherwise I don't belong in "other cars".


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind......


So who's gonna be driving it then? :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?


What "other cars" meet?

Where is it, when is it & where is my invitation?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?
> ...


sorry mate. cars only. no buses allowed......


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?


LOL 8) :lol: More forgiving......I wish mate! 
Was on my usual v. early morning B road "Just out to get the papers luv" at the weekend....local lad in a white Polo "GT" with double PHAT exhaust pulled out 100 yds in front....we were coming into the twisty section through changeable steep gradients....all in all a challenging series of 10+ corners (all 2nd to 3rd gear)...he was giving his all, caught him up and as we came out of a long (ish) right hander, up a hill, I thought "right, enough of this" pulled out to overtake whilst nailing it in third and did a double repeat of last week.....gorgeous 4 wheel drift on under power (for about a second and a half), then the tyres gripped and we were away. Even without ESP in the TT that would simply never have happened - still can't get over the power of the thing.

The electronic witchcraft in the Evo is certainly something to behold - with Active Centre Differential and Super Active Yaw Control it's all there and does make cornering quite stunning....the front turns in and then something else happens and you almost feel the loaded wheels taking the load, talking to the electronics, sorting themselves out and then saying right.....what else you got then? :twisted: 
Despite the AWD the feel is rear wheel biased but under the gravel setting you have pure 50:50 traction front and rear and it is oh so controllable. Well.....kind of   
But.........in yesterday's conditions I miss the traction control of the TT big time.

Well up for a "Other Marques" meet but would prefer it to be on quiet roads B (and even C) roads I know or round a track!



garyc said:


> How many miles have you covered now Stu? Just wondering how the tyre consumption is looking.


A couple of thousand including one long trip to the SE coast and back (500 miles all in). 
Tyre "consumption" (LOL) is ok - I have those awful *Dunlop SP9000's* fitted - great in the wet but big fat wallowy sidewalls - no good for the Evo. Well, they are quite good for general driving but the responsiveness of the Yoko's just isn't there.

Ordered some *Yokohama AO46's* (the original OEM ones) to get fitted next week and will keep the Dunlop's for winter/Don Palmer day use - have another set if 18" wheels (so I can swap wheels for trackdays) already shod with Yoko AVS Sport - great tyres - same sidewall strength as the AO46 but better wet weather performance. Learnt a lot about tyres over the last few months - almost approaching geekish levels. The GoodYear F1 is the best all rounder.....to better that performance I would say the Yoko AVS Sport is a winner due to the sidewall strength and then you are into "Tyres made specifically for car" area.....


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Looking forward to our "other cars" meet. I think Stu's car (with all the toys and the trick 4wd system) will be the fastest, but driven properly I hope mine wouldn't be too far behind...... but I'm already conscious that 4wd is SO much more forgiving of lousy driving, eh Stu?


LOL 8) :lol: More forgiving......I wish mate! 
Was on my usual v. early morning B road "Just out to get the papers luv" at the weekend....local lad in a white Polo "GT" with double PHAT exhaust pulled out 100 yds in front....we were coming into the twisty section through changeable steep gradients....all in all a challenging series of 10+ corners (all 2nd to 3rd gear)...he was giving his all, caught him up and as we came out of a long (ish) right hander, up a hill, I thought "right, enough of this" pulled out to overtake whilst nailing it in third and did a double repeat of last week.....gorgeous 4 wheel drift on under power (for about a second and a half), then the tyres gripped and we were away. Even without ESP in the TT that would simply never have happened - still can't get over the power of the thing.

The electronic witchcraft in the Evo is certainly something to behold - with Active Centre Differential and Super Active Yaw Control it's all there and does make cornering quite stunning....the front turns in and then something else happens and you almost feel the loaded wheels taking the load, talking to the electronics, sorting themselves out and then saying right.....what else you got then? :twisted: 
Despite the AWD the feel is rear wheel biased but under the gravel setting you have pure 50:50 traction front and rear and it is oh so controllable. Well.....kind of   
But.........in yesterday's conditions I miss the traction control of the TT big time.

Well up for a "Other Marques" meet but would prefer it to be on quiet roads B (and even C) roads I know or round a track!



garyc said:


> How many miles have you covered now Stu? Just wondering how the tyre consumption is looking.


A couple of thousand including one long trip to the SE coast and back (500 miles all in). 
Tyre "consumption" (LOL) is ok - I have those awful *Dunlop SP9000's* fitted - great in the wet but big fat wallowy sidewalls - no good for the Evo. Well, they are quite good for general driving but the responsiveness of the Yoko's just isn't there.

Ordered some *Yokohama AO46's* (the original OEM ones) to get fitted next week and will keep the Dunlop's for winter/Don Palmer day use - have another set if 18" wheels (so I can swap wheels for trackdays) already shod with Yoko AVS Sport - great tyres - same sidewall strength as the AO46 but better wet weather performance. Learnt a lot about tyres over the last few months - almost approaching geekish levels. The GoodYear F1 is the best all rounder.....to better that performance I would say the Yoko AVS Sport is a winner due to the sidewall strength and then you are into "Tyres made specifically for car" area.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Just because you is all scared 

Has anything been arranged?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not that we're gonna tell you about. :-*

Ding ding. Tickets please [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Not that we're gonna tell you about. :-*
> 
> Ding ding. Tickets please [smiley=jester.gif]


You've not joined the exclusive world of Other Marques yet :-* :wink:

I'm feeling very left out  

Wish it was going to be next week. I've got an RS6 for the whole week, so you'd all be kissing my zorst pipes 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I'm feeling very left out


Don't cry, you'll start me off! :lol:

Nothing arranged so far, just a suggestion that I think you was party to in another thread.

Perhaps we should create a new thread to discuss it. :?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

or email discussion.....Paul I have yours....and das Beves and Joampott and clarkson....and carl....only one I don;t have is Gary's


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> or email discussion.....Paul I have yours....and das Beves and Joampott and clarkson....and carl....only one I don;t have is Gary's


Lets go for it then  8)

Full buy in from the Other Marques Posse :roll: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Sounds alittle like the maisons  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Sounds alittle like the maisons  :wink:


Yeah what a bunch of houses. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> or email discussion.....Paul I have yours....and das Beves and Joampott and clarkson....and carl....only one I don;t have is Gary's


You have IM Stu.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jonah


> Sounds alittle like the maisons


 :roll: I'm sure I mentioned on here that I'd be interested at an Other Marques meet - or was that on another thread, or did it get lost during the forum migration?  :wink:

Time to start a new Other Marques Meet thread? I'd prefer some sort of track activity as part of the day.

Stu - Bruntingthorpe would be ideal to demonstrate some active yaw control 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Any chance i can be in on this 'secret' other marques meet? My TT is now 99.99% sold (subject to a very minor price haggle), therefore i 'should' b picking up my new motor(which i have first refusal on) some time after easter.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's so secret that if an email has been sent then I didn't get it!


----------

